# script for shoutcast server



## fro (Mar 19, 2004)

i need a script what remotely starts and stops SHOUTcast servers

I want my clients to login at: https://shoutcast.e-main.co.uk then be able to start and stop there server


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

I am not exactlly sure what you mean by start and stop your shoutcast? 
My radio station plays continually with a link to the site In His Image Radio If you notice the link I use no-ip.com I do not have a static IP address no-ip runs a small program on my server that keeps my ip updated so when you click on the link it opens the current ip address.
BTW your link is bad ......................


----------



## fro (Mar 19, 2004)

ya i know is down but i want my clients. to be able to stop and start their shoutcast server... like play and stop... if u know wat i mean...


----------



## AKA Arizona (Jul 22, 2003)

What you are trying to do can not be done. The way it works is they simply use a player like winamp to listen to your stream output, if my info is incorrect and you have a link to a site that does that pass it along, but controlling your server through a remote location using shoutcast can not be done, you could setup different playlist to stream from different inputs but to start and stop it no way ...................


----------



## RADIOPROS (Oct 18, 2005)

I HAVE ONE I CAN SELL YOU FOR YOUR SITE OR LEASE IT TO YOU! $500.00 TO BUY IT OR LEASE IT AT $25.00 AMONTH! InternetRadioPros.com


----------

